# relocation consultant



## christinedelrosso (Aug 4, 2011)

I am American/Italian with dual citizenship...as an EU citizen I would like assistance finding temporary housing, filing for residency and converting US drivers license. I am retired, can prove income and would like to arrive at the beginning of September. Can anyone give me a recommendation as to who can assist with this Process. Any city is ok for now that is affordable and convenient. I be traveling around for awhile before seeking more permanent housing. 
Thank you, Christine


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, as an EU national, you don't actually have to file for residency. What you do have to do in Germany is to "anmelden" at the local Rathaus - basically just to register your presence in town.

Relocation consultants can be frightfully expensive, but you could try your luck looking for one on LinkedIn (where you can at least do your research in English).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

you can also find a list of relocation agencies per country here: EuRA - Relocation
i don't know if many agencies work with individuals. most seem to work with big companies.

good lick


----------

